# terminal 3 smoking area



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi

Im going to have a ten hour stop over at terminal 3 Dubai. It is going to be over night so no point going out.

Can anybody tell me if there are smoking areas within the departures/transit area. 

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, there are bars/restaurants where you can smoke


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Stevan said:


> Hi
> 
> Im going to have a ten hour stop over at terminal 3 Dubai. It is going to be over night so no point going out.
> 
> ...


Yes mate plenty of places, every bar and separate smoking rooms as well.
The bar is the better choice.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

The smoking room is very cramped. As suggested, bars are a better choice.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

thankyou

sounds like its the bar then


----------

